# Most aggressive cichlid?



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I've been trying to get some red bellies or caribe for a few months now. It's a pain as Aqua Scape is a ripoff, Shark Aquarium won't sell cause I'm in Florida, and I tried getting some from a guy in MI and he shipped them in a cooler all together with no heat- DOA of course.

Whats the most aggressive cichlids out there? Green Terrors? They look amazing.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I have heard of Red Devils,Jack Dempsey's being mean ass hell and are you talking South American or African Cichlids.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I usually don't bother with these types of threads, but neither JDs or GTs are overly aggressive.
There is no "most aggressive" cichlid, but most people mention Umbee, Dovii, Butti, Jag, RD as among the more aggressive fish.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

The meat eating ones lol. I forgot which is which when it comes to A or SA cichlids.

And how come it seems that nearly every large cichlid I've seen has that growth on his face? I had an oscar for a while and it had it too.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

And as for that sh*t on there face I don't know


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.aquascape.co.uk/green_terror.jpg


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you mean the "nuchal hump"? Those generally show the virility of a male, and females are often more attracted to males with larger humps (contrary to what has been said by a "convict expert" LOL on this site).


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

no no, like a slime.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> no no, like a slime.


You mean the lines under it's eyes?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.jef-b.com/Cichlids/ has an interesting perspective on aggression in C/As


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Top of the pile when it comes to aggressive Big cichlids.
Umbee, Trimac, Dovii, Buttokoffi, Flowerhorns, Black Nasty(Nandopsis haitiensis), Red devil, Midas. 
Jags are mean but the above listed IMO are meaner.

Sm/Med cichlids
5 star general, Convict , Jewels, Green Terror


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

5-star general?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> 5-star general?


You've never heard of a 5 star general?
they are mean little bastards. lemme find the latan name..









there ya go.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah man-Trimac/FH all the way-I got a nasty one!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Never heard it called that before, but I agree with the assessment that the hemichromines are often evil little bastards and bitches. I've seen Jewels overcrowded in the stores that took time away from attacking each other to come after me. I wouldn't be surprised if some store employees actually refused to put their hands near tanks of _Hemichromis_es.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

pound per pound Dovii and Red devils/Midas is your best bet!!! Although dovii for the most part will take time and patience for it to show its true nature, But once its fully confident in its surrounding its aggression is far worst than midas/red devils. There territory even extends outside the tank.


----------

